# Store mit guter Kaufberatung zu Gaming PC



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Hi liebe Mitglieder,
bin ein 33-j. Fachinformatiker, der 10 Jahre aus der Branche ist, um mich kurz vorzustellen 
Möchte mir einen Gaming PC für max 1300 zsm.stellen lassen, dort wo man kompetente Beratung erhält. 
Welche Stores beraten aktuell aber mit Hand und Fuß?

Verstehe alle Termini, habe aber keine Zeit, mich einzulesen, welcher Bauteilanbieter gerade welches Bauteil rausbrachte und welche davon am besten sind und zsm.arbeiten. Die aktuellen Games sollen auf guter bis hoher Feature-Ebene drauf laufen und er soll gut aussehen, erweiterbar sein und möglichst umweltschonend produziert. Wichtig: Ich will ein erprobtes Gerät, keine bösen Überraschungen à la: Dieses Game-Feature geht nicht, weil diese Bauteilfunktion mit dieser nicht zusammenarbeitet weil ein Update aussteht. Ich weiß, es kann immer sein, aber es wäre echt klasse, wenn ihr euch erinnert, bei welchen Stores ihr die besten Beratungserfahrungen hattet. Danke im Voraus!

Viele Grüße von Empiricus


----------



## Batze (29. August 2019)

> möglichst umweltschonend produziert


Biofarmen für PC gibt es noch nicht. Ist 99,9% alles aus China/Asien. Also mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.
Und wann hast du deinen Fachinformatiker gemacht, mit 23 Jahren? Alles klar.
Und das andere, Stores beraten nicht wirklich, die verkaufen.
Sorry wenn ich gerade ein wenig Agro bin, aber so einen komischen Post mag ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2019)

Etwas angesäuert heute Batze? 

@sextus-empiricus: Ein Store auf dem Niveau was du dir vorstellst kannst du dann gleich selber posten wenn du ihn gefunden hast.. weil der dürfte der strahlende Diamant sein unter den Stores.. 

Sowas kam mir lange nicht mehr unter, vielleicht irgendwo ein inhabergeführtes kleines Unternehmen.... der irgendwie kein Geld mehr verdienen muss, weil auf dem Niveau bei dem herrschenden Preiskampf zu überleben dürfte schwierig werden.

Parallel auch auf pcgames - hardware fragen wenn noch nicht geschehen würde ich sagen. Die sind da vielleicht näher dran.


----------



## McDrake (29. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Biofarmen für PC gibt es noch nicht. Ist 99,9% alles aus China/Asien. Also mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.
> Und wann hast du deinen Fachinformatiker gemacht, mit 23 Jahren? Alles klar.
> Und das andere, Stores beraten nicht wirklich, die verkaufen.
> Sorry wenn ich gerade ein wenig Agro bin, aber so einen komischen Post mag ich nicht wirklich.



Dann lass das Posting doch einfach
oO

Ich persönlich würde genau HIER fragen.
Denn es gibt in dieser kleinen Community 2-3 "Fachidioten" (lieb gemeiant) und man behält so die Übersicht.
Wenn ein duzend Leute mitreden, wird man... oder ich... nur immer verwirrter.

Kannst ja mal ein paar Threads hier lesen.

Ich selber hatte vor ein paar Jahren nen guten Laden gefunden für eine Zusammenstellung.
Aber den gibts inzwischen auch nicht mehr. Schein mir auch eher ein Hobbybetrieb zu sein, so wie das Geschäft aussah.


----------



## fud1974 (29. August 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber den gibts inzwischen auch nicht mehr. Schein mir auch eher ein Hobbybetrieb zu sein, so wie das Geschäft aussah.



Ja, solche Art Geschäfte meinte ich auch.

Aber die müssen halt ein Publikum finden das bereit ist das Geld auszugeben (denn zum Internet-Versandpreis der Einzelkomponenten werden sie das System nicht assemblieren können), und daran scheitert es wohl oft in der Praxis.

Wahrscheinlich werden solche Geschäfte schon wie ein Geheimtipp gehandelt...


----------



## Robertius (29. August 2019)

sextus-empiricus schrieb:


> Hi liebe Mitglieder,
> bin ein 33-j. Fachinformatiker, der 10 Jahre aus der Branche ist, um mich kurz vorzustellen
> Möchte mir einen Gaming PC für max 1300 zsm.stellen lassen, dort wo man kompetente Beratung erhält.
> Welche Stores beraten aktuell aber mit Hand und Fuß?
> ...



Geh in ein spezielles Forum wie das von Computerbase, lass Dir wasfür das Budget zusammenstellen und bestell dann irgendwo. Große Shops mit vernünftigen Preisen + toller Beratung und vor allem umweltshonend produziert wirst Du wohl eh vergessen können. Alternativ geh in ein kleines Fachgeschäft bei Dir vor Ort.


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Ich hatte mit 20 nach der Schule begonnen und war mit 23 fertig. Die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration dauert 3 Jahre; ich hoffe das führt deine Bedenken ad absurdum. Mein damaliger Chef hatte mir seinerzeit noch den MCSE gesponsert; in Folge hatte ich in beidem mehr mit Active Directory, TCP/IP und Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen zu tun, aber selbst dieses Wissen ist in punkto aktueller Produkte heute leider obsolet; IT erfindet sich als Branche ständig neu. Nach der Ausbildung wurde ich nach kurzer Berufstätigkeit leider chronisch krank, aber ich weiß noch, dass ich damals lernte, dass man bei einem Vorhaben zuerst schaut, wie andere es gelöst haben, bevor man loslegt, daher frage ich hier^^ Ich labere das hier runter, da ich mir sicher nicht zwischen den Zeilen andeuten lasse, ein Fake zu sein. Hier haste meine "Akte" bei Microsoft: https://reggaedit.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/hagen-will-microsoft-transcript.pdf  Danke aber bzgl. deiner Einschätzung zur Bauteilproduktion. Auch als ich noch in der Branche war, hatten aber einige Produkte einen kleinen Umweltengel drauf kleben xDD Was deinen Zungenschlag angeht - alles fit; bin nicht wegen Streicheleinheiten hier, sondern wegen Meinungen, und kann das ab


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. August 2019)

Schlagfertiger Junge, der Neue. Gefällt mir.


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Ok, thx wegen pcgames - hardware!


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Kleine Fachgeschäfte vor Ort sind eine Idee, hier habe ich Großstadtnähe... und schaue bei Computerbase vorbei!


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Jups, ich schaue mal nach passenden Threads -danke dir!


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werden solche Geschäfte schon wie ein Geheimtipp gehandelt...



Yep, das Gefühl habe ich auch. Der Preis soll nicht epic sein; pro bono sollen die Kollegen aber auch nicht beraten, von daher hab ich in den 1300 schon eine Marge mitbedacht...


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Konfig:

Prozessor:​
Intel Core i7-9700, boxed mit Kühler	

Mainboard:​
ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming 4S	

Arbeitsspeicher:​
G.Skill Aegis 16GB, DDR4-3000
(Ryzen: DOCP Profil 1, 2933Mhz)	Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 16GB, DDR4-3000

Grafikkarte:​
PNY GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER 8GB	RTX 2060 Super, Vega 56

Netzteil:​
Corsair RMx Series RM550x 2018	be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W

Datenträger:​
Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA	Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB, SATA

Nur beim Gehäuse suche ich etwas "martialisches", gern mit LEDs.

Hier eine Meinung  zu der Konfig einholen und dann bei Mindfactory bestellen wäre vllt. auch ok.

Wie sieht die Konfi aus, harmoniert die?
Kann ich bei 1300 enden mit dieser, plus fettem Gehäuse?

Geht wie gesagt um aktuelle Action Games, Ego Shooter oder Strategiespiele, will von diesen möglichst viele optische Features nutzen können. Mega Thanks schon mal!

Muss später noch die techn. Daten meines großen Flat TVs übermitteln, der Monitor sein soll.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2019)

Wenn Dir Preis-Leistung nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du den PC nehmen. Aber ein Ryzen 5 3600 ist fast gleich schnell in Games, hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads (der Intel 8 Kerne, aber auch nur 8 Threads) und kostet nur gute 200 Euro. Einziger Nachteil: man muss ein teures X570-Mainboard kaufen (ab 160-170€) , falls der Shop nicht das BIOS-Update macht. In letzterem Falle kannst du auch ein Board für 100-120€ mit B450-Chipsatz holen, oder auch ein B450-Board von MSI mit "BIOS Flashback", dann kannst du auch das Update selber machen. Oder den Service von AMD in Anspruch nehmen: die schicken Dir leihweise eine ältere CPU zu, so dass du das Update für den Ryzen 3000er machen kannst.

Grafikkarte: Das hängt sehr vom Preis ab. Eine AMD RX 5700 ist schneller als eine RTX 2060, eine RTX 2060 Super wiederum schneller als die RX 5700, aber eine RX 5700 XT wiederum noch schneller. Alle liegen je nach Auflösung und Game jeweils 5-10% auseinander, und preislich überschneiden sie sich auch teils je nach Modellvariante. Eine Vega 56 wäre eher eine "billige" Lösung, da sie bis auf ca 10% an eine RTX 2060 rankommt, aber schon unter 270 Euro abverkauft wird. Aber: sie ist sehr stromhungrig. 

SSD: da würde ich auf jeden Fall eine M.2-SSD mit PCIe und mehr als 2000MB/S und 480GB nehmen, und dann halt eine Sata-SSD noch dazu, damit man genug Platz in der Summe hat. zB diese M.2-SSD https://geizhals.de/pny-xlr8-cs3030-m-2-nvme-ssd-500gb-m280cs3030-500-rb-a1991311.html?hloc=de


Gehäuse: was darf es denn kosten?


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Klasse, dass du so ins Detail gegangen bist, nun habe ich einiges zum Abwägen... das Gehäuse soll mit in den 1300 untergebracht werden, wohl eher ziemlich günstig also, aber vllt. gibt es auch da etwas mit Lights, war bisher leider nur mit Office-Tower-Gehäusen in Berührung  Danke!


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Zum Monitor (!)
Es ist tatsächlich (leider) nur der Samsung LED TV Series 5090 Class mit 1080p.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2019)

sextus-empiricus schrieb:


> Klasse, dass du so ins Detail gegangen bist, nun habe ich einiges zum Abwägen... das Gehäuse soll mit in den 1300 untergebracht werden, wohl eher ziemlich günstig also, aber vllt. gibt es auch da etwas mit Lights, war bisher leider nur mit Office-Tower-Gehäusen in Berührung  Danke!



Klar, so was gibt es. Hinzu kommt, dass ich nicht weiß, was du für Preise kennst   Denn schon für 40€ fängt es ganz ordentlich an. Du kannst zb das hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Net_1197937.html   Du kannst aber auch ein günstigeres nehmen und selber 2-3 LED-Lüfter dazukaufen, vlr auch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung für die CPU mit 2-3 RGB-Lüftern. Man kann auch LED-Leisten für ein paar Euro einbauen. Willst du denn eine bestimmte LED-Farbe, oder muss es variabel sein? 


Nebenbei kannst du auch mal hier reinschauen https://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-...figurationen-sechs-450-bis-1725-euro-1330084/   viele Tipps und auch Beispiel-PCs. Der für 1460€ zB wäre eine gute Sache, denn wenn du da einfach den Ryzen 5 3600 nimmst statt des Ryzen 7, kostet der nur noch gute 1300€, und dann kannst du bei der grafikkarte und dem Gehäuse auch ein bisschen sparen, dann bist du auf jeden Fall unter 1300€ - wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob der Zusammenbau im Budget mit dabei sein muss? Wenn ja, dann kann man auch den PC für 1025 Euro nehmen und etwas "aufpimpen", zB eben mit ner M.2-SSD zusätzlich.


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Update: Habe die Möglichkeit, einen anderen Samsung TV mit 50er Diagonale und UHD zu nutzen, würde dann den nehmen. Morgen Details zum 4K TV.


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Möchte gern leicht spacey aussehen, à la Acer Predator Orion 9000. Gerne auch freaky, mit Effekthascherei halt, finde das funny  Die 2 Links schau ich mir jz mal an...


----------



## sextus-empiricus (29. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar, so was gibt es. Hinzu kommt, dass ich nicht weiß, was du für Preise kennst   Denn schon für 40€ fängt es ganz ordentlich an. Du kannst zb das hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Net_1197937.html   Du kannst aber auch ein günstigeres nehmen und selber 2-3 LED-Lüfter dazukaufen, vlr auch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung für die CPU mit 2-3 RGB-Lüftern. Man kann auch LED-Leisten für ein paar Euro einbauen. Willst du denn eine bestimmte LED-Farbe, oder muss es variabel sein?
> 
> 
> Nebenbei kannst du auch mal hier reinschauen https://www.pcgames.de/Komplett-PC-...figurationen-sechs-450-bis-1725-euro-1330084/   viele Tipps und auch Beispiel-PCs. Der für 1460€ zB wäre eine gute Sache, denn wenn du da einfach den Ryzen 5 3600 nimmst statt des Ryzen 7, kostet der nur noch gute 1300€, und dann kannst du bei der grafikkarte und dem Gehäuse auch ein bisschen sparen, dann bist du auf jeden Fall unter 1300€ - wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob der Zusammenbau im Budget mit dabei sein muss? Wenn ja, dann kann man auch den PC für 1025 Euro nehmen und etwas "aufpimpen", zB eben mit ner M.2-SSD zusätzlich.



Möchte gern leicht spacey aussehen, à la Acer Predator Orion 9000. Gerne auch freaky, mit Effekthascherei halt, finde das funny  Die 2 Links schaue ich mir jetzt mal an... 

Ja, Bau sollte in den 1.3 inkludiert sein. Ryzen 5 statt 7? Muss ich mal drauf rumdenken... PS: Denkst du, dass 16 statt 32 GB RAM bei den akt. Action Games entscheidend viel ausmachen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2019)

sextus-empiricus schrieb:


> Möchte gern leicht spacey aussehen, à la Acer Predator Orion 9000. Gerne auch freaky, mit Effekthascherei halt, finde das funny  Die 2 Links schaue ich mir jetzt mal an...
> 
> Ja, Bau sollte in den 1.3 inkludiert sein. Ryzen 5 statt 7? Muss ich mal drauf rumdenken... PS: Denkst du, dass 16 statt 32 GB RAM bei den akt. Action Games entscheidend viel ausmachen?


 Nein, es gibt auf absehbare Zeit keinen Grund, mehr als 16GB zu nehmen. Lediglich manche Games mit extrem viel Daten könnten evlt. dann nen Tick schneller laufen, aber Shooter&co sicher nicht. Du wirst aber viele Leute finden, die Games haben, bei denen mehr als 16GB vom RAM "befüllt" sind. Das liegt aber fast immer daran, dass das RAM lediglich seltener entleert wird, da ja noch genug Platz da ist. Diese Games laufen aber nicht besser als wenn nur 16GB vorhanden wären. Und selbst wenn es vlt in manchen Szenen kurze Nachladeruckler verhindert: wenn du dafür an anderer Stelle sparen musst, nur weil du weitere 80€ fürs RAM ausgeben willst, bringt das nix. 

Gehäuse: So richtig wie bei Acer mit "aggressivem" Design wird schwer, so was gibt es kaum oder gar nicht mehr. Aber vlt.

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Glas-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-sc_1118199.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1276928.html



Für einen Ryzen 5 oder 7 würde man DDR4-3200 nehmen, ich hab den Ryzen 5 3600 mit Crucial Ballistix Sports LT DDR4-3200.


----------



## sextus-empiricus (31. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt auf absehbare Zeit keinen Grund, mehr als 16GB zu nehmen. Lediglich manche Games mit extrem viel Daten könnten evlt. dann nen Tick schneller laufen, aber Shooter&co sicher nicht. Du wirst aber viele Leute finden, die Games haben, bei denen mehr als 16GB vom RAM "befüllt" sind. Das liegt aber fast immer daran, dass das RAM lediglich seltener entleert wird, da ja noch genug Platz da ist. Diese Games laufen aber nicht besser als wenn nur 16GB vorhanden wären. Und selbst wenn es vlt in manchen Szenen kurze Nachladeruckler verhindert: wenn du dafür an anderer Stelle sparen musst, nur weil du weitere 80€ fürs RAM ausgeben willst, bringt das nix.
> 
> Gehäuse: So richtig wie bei Acer mit "aggressivem" Design wird schwer, so was gibt es kaum oder gar nicht mehr. Aber vlt.
> 
> ...



Danke!! Werde also bei 16 GB bleiben und mich für eins der Gehäuse entscheiden, bin mit Arlt und Mindfactory in der Beratung.

Wichtig nun hier ALLE Daten zum Display. Frage wäre, ob die Komponenten meiner geposteten Beispiel-Config von Computerbase in Punkto:

Soundkarte
Video/Grafikkarte

angepasst werden sollten, um das Optimum rauszuholen und über welchen

Anschluss / Anschlüsse ich PC und TV Screen verbinden sollte.

Es ist ein Samsung ue55ju6050uxzg

mit diesen Daten:
*
800 Hz Bildwiederholrate laut Check25, 50 Hz native (?) Bildwiederholrate laut Zambullo, laut Datenblatt, keine Angabe; geil oder?*

Bildschirmform: Flach - Bildschirmdiagonale: 121 cm (48  Zoll) - Bildschirmauflösung: 3,840 x 2,160  - Samsung PQI (Picture Quality Index): 800 - Bildschirmtyp: LED - Ultra Clear - UHD Upscaling - Dynamic Contrast Ratio: Mega Contrast - Contrast Enhancer - Farboptimierung: Wide Color Enhancer (Plus) - Film Modus - Natural Mode Support 

Ton  - Dolby-Technologie: Dolby Digital Plus - DTS-Unterstützung: DTS Studio Sound/DTS   Premium Sound 5.1 - HD Audio - Soundmodus für Wandmontage - Ausgangsleistung (RMS): 20 W (2x 10 W)  Entertainment - Smart Hub / Internetfähig - Apps - Games - Web Browser - Skype™: Optional - Barrierefreiheit: Voice Guide, Schriftgröße anpassen   und Schriftkontrast erhöhen  Komfort/Ausstattung - Prozessor: Quad-Core  - Aufnahmefunktion (PVR) über USB - ConnectShare™ (HDD) - Instant On - BD Wise Plus - Bild-in-Bild - Spiele-Modus - Sport-Modus: Ja - Kanalsuchmodus/Kanallisten-Kopierfunktion - Untertitel-Unterstützung - Teletext (TTX) -

HDMI™: 3 - USB: 2 - Komponenteneingang (Y/Pb/Pr): 1 - Composite (FBAS) Eingang: 1 - Digital-Audioausgang (optisch): 1 - SCART: Nein - Antenneneingang: 2 - Kopfhörerausgang: 1 - CI+-Slot: 1 - MHL (Mobile High-Definition Link) - ARC (Audio Return Channel) über HDMI - Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) - Netzwerkanschluss (LAN): 1 - WLAN integriert - Tastatur/Maus über USB - DLNA - Screen Mirroring - Samsung Smart View App - Smart Phone als Fernbedienung - WiFi 
Direct - Multiroom-Unterstützung .


Video: H.264 BP/MP/HP, HEVC (H.265 - Main Profile),   Motion JPEG, MVC, DivX 3.11/4/5/6,    MPEG4 SP/ASP, Window Media Video v9 (VC1),   MPEG2, MPEG1, Microsoft MPEG-4 v1/v2/v3,   Window Media Video v7(WMV1)/v8(WMV2),   H263 Sorrenson, VP6, VP8, RV8/9/10 (RV30/4 - Audio: MPEG, MPEG4, FLAC, OGG, WMA, wav, midi, ape,   AIFF, ALAC - Container: AVI, MKV, ASF, MP4, 3GP, MOV, FLV, VRO, VOB,   PS, TS, SVAF, WebM, RMVB - Dateiendung: avi, mkv, asf, wmv, mp4, mov, 3gp, vro,   mpg, mpeg, ts, tp, trp, mov, flv, vob, svi, m2ts, mts, divx,   webm, rmvb, mp3, m4a, mpa, aac, flac, ogg, wma, wav,   mid, midi, ape, aif, aiff, m4a 

Lieferant: Samsung - Artikelname: UE48JU6050 - Energieeffizienzklasse: A+ - Bildschirmdiagonale: 121 cm (48  Zoll) - Energieverbrauch im Ein-Zustand (W): 64,0 - Energieverbrauch pro Jahr (kWh): 89,0 - Energieverbrauch im Stand-by (W): 0,30 - Bildschirmauflösung: 3.840 x 2.160 - Quecksilbergehalt (mg): 0,0 - Blei: vorhanden


----------



## sextus-empiricus (31. August 2019)

Jetzt, wo die TVs als Screens aus dem Spiel sind: Könnt mir jmd. für den der hier für 1100 drin steht bitte einen Monitor empfehlen?

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/t...c-selbst-zusammenstellen.215394/#post-3300405

 Soll jetzt alles zsm. nicht mehr als 2k kosten.
(Bei Änderungsvorschlägen an der PC Config bin ich noch unsicher.)

Um nur nach dem Monitor zu fragen. Gerne einfach Mindfactory Link.  THX


----------



## sextus-empiricus (1. September 2019)

So, Zitat *Mindfactory Technikteam:*

_Der Fernseher wird sicherlich für Gaming genügen, jedoch können Sie eine etwas höhere Latenz (Input-Lag)haben. Das Bild wiederum wird gut aussehen und bei Game Effekten werden Sie gute Ergebnisse erzielen._

Er scheint das wirklich zu denken, da ich ihm angeboten habe, mir einen Monitor rauszusuchen.

Aber es wurde schon gesagt, dass man nicht dieselbe Kompetenz erwarten kann wie in einer Gamer-Diskussion, er verdient vllt. nicht genug daran, um Zeit reinzustecken. Oder hat eben ne andere Meinung.

Aber ich hab ja jetzt schon Infos...


----------



## McDrake (1. September 2019)

Inputlags scheinen bei TVs allerdings schon ein Problem zu sein.
Ein TV hat andere Prioritäten als ein Monitor.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2019)

sextus-empiricus schrieb:


> So, Zitat *Mindfactory Technikteam:*
> 
> _Der Fernseher wird sicherlich für Gaming genügen, jedoch können Sie eine etwas höhere Latenz (Input-Lag)haben. Das Bild wiederum wird gut aussehen und bei Game Effekten werden Sie gute Ergebnisse erzielen._
> 
> ...




Also, es gibt mehr als genug TVs, die bezüglich des Lags für Gaming gut sind - was würden denn ansonsten all die Konsolenspieler machen? Glaubst du, die schießen auf ihren Gegner, und erst 2 Sekunden später sehen die, ob der Schuss angekommen ist? ^^        Aber mit einem guten Monitor hast du natürlich Vorteile: er updatet das Bild häufiger, so dass du mehr Bilder pro Sekunde nutzen kannst. Ob Du DESWEGEN dann "besser" spielst, ist wieder eine andere Frage, denn du siehst ein neu berechnetes Bild halt wenige Millisekunden früher. Aber das Bild könnte allein schon flüssiger wirken. 

Wegen des Monitors: willst du denn nun eine Nvidia oder AMD-Grafikarte nehmen? Soll der Monitor wirklich satte 800-900€ kosten? Welche Größe soll er haben?


----------



## hunterseyes (14. September 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Biofarmen für PC gibt es noch nicht. Ist 99,9% alles aus China/Asien. Also mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen.
> Und wann hast du deinen Fachinformatiker gemacht, mit 23 Jahren? Alles klar.
> Und das andere, Stores beraten nicht wirklich, die verkaufen.
> Sorry wenn ich gerade ein wenig Agro bin, aber so einen komischen Post mag ich nicht wirklich.



Sorry, aber wieso werden hier Schreiber so angegangen? Der Fachinformatiker ist in der Regel mit einer 3 jährigen Ausbildung abgeschlossen, als Voraussetzung sollte die mittlere Reife ausreichend sein. Bedeutet also, Realschulabschluss mit 16, danach 3 Jahre Ausbildung und man hat den Beruf dann mit ~19 Jahren in der Tasche. Der TE ist nun 23 Jahre, sollte also, wenn nichts dazwischen gekommen ist bereits über ~4 Berufserfahrung verfügen.


----------

